# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St John & U.S. Virgin Islands Travel Forum >  >  Another great Webcam! Beautiful Beach.

## Peter NJ

http://www.sapphireinthesun.com/

----------


## MIke R

I have to say there is very little I like about St Thomas but Saphire Beach Resort I did enjoy a lot..we were in for the day on one of the many birthday cruises I took my Mom on, so we grabbed a cab and headed  to Saphire for a Sunday brunch....very good food...beautiful beach....nice live music....

----------


## Peter NJ

Mike I've never been to Sapphire Beach but it looks really nice..Something about those USVI beaches..I dont know if its the water color or the steep hills w/lush vegitation but they have some beauties.My only experience with STT is landing then going to Red Hook to catch the boat to St John or Tola.

----------

